# 2001 Merc Sable Low Coolant Light



## Willies54 (Aug 2, 2008)

01 Merc Sable with a DOHC 24 valve engine, 97K miles. Low coolant light comes on and coolant is not low. Temp is normal.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

dirty sensor cable connection


----------



## Willies54 (Aug 2, 2008)

So where is this connection? I cannot find the sensor for the low coolant. The schematic just shows the low coolant light going to something called General Electric Module. Cant find that either.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i had the same problem on a ford and it was the wire going into the coolant container sensor


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

look at the bottom of the resivoir (overflow) container. sensor may be there although im not familiar with that modle.

Bud.


----------



## Willies54 (Aug 2, 2008)

That was my first thought, but there does not appear to be a sensor in the reservoir. No wires going to it at all, and when I reviewed the removal procedure in the Chiltons manual, there was no mention of disconnecting or removing of any kind of a sensor. The schematic shows the low coolant light connected to a unit called a General Electric Module. No mention of where this module is elswhere in the book.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Check for it, the sensor, on the radiator. It should be 3-4 inches down from the top.

( My 2001 Impala needs yet another new one, this will be number 3 for me)

I assume that you have checked the radiator to make sure it is full.

BG


----------



## podlogar (Sep 3, 2008)

Had the same problem. The sensor is on the bottom of the resevoir. The sensor is a magnetic sensing shaft that responds to a floating magnet in the resevoir. In my case the float was not free to move. I took the resevoir off and flushed it with a hose. I think I could have left the resevoir on and sprayed it with a hose with a nozzle.....that probably would have done the trick. Problem solved, 1.0 hours, no parts to buy.


----------

